# Ridgid CS6 Monitor



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Guys

I'm considering buying the ridgid CS6 and I wanted to know from anybody that owns one if they like it or not. I am tired of dragging my old school CRT monitor.
So far the best price I can find is $2100.00 local

Does it have good image quality, easy to use, battery last long,etc.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I have one myself, I'm sure it would work better if I actually had the camera to go with it though!


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Wait for Gear, he has it and speaks highly of it.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I purchased my CS6 a few months ago and have been extremely happy with it. The image quality is very nice and it is great how portable it is. 

I purchased mine from that AJ Coleman store in Chicago that keeps getting mentioned on this site. I got a better price than the low price you mentioned. I was very happy with the service I got from Kirk.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yuppers. Got the CS6 and absolutely love this monitor. I wouldn't trade this monitor for anything else. The ridgid hq software is fantastic as well. I think the software has the potential to be a bigger selling asset to a company then their phone number if used to the full potential. 

I gotta say however, I use a homemade holder for my CS6 that isn't commercially available. That allows greater stability and up close viewing which are considered it's only drawbacks. That might make my opinion a little biased. 

Kirk at AJ Coleman is the one to talk to about it. Best service and price bar none(trust me...I've looked)

Here's 2 pics from this morning's jetting job so you can see the image quality.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just picked one up yesterday after carrying my big monitor around. I used it today and the picture is great, battery lasts and no more stringing out power cords. I see nothing but advantages over the old one so far.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I love my CS6, very light and no flaws wish I had bought 2 when they where on sale.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Cuda said:


> I love my CS6, very light and no flaws wish I had bought 2 when they where on sale.


Yea I bought mine during the spring fling from AJ Coleman when they included the free batteries and charger. I literally saved $680.00 :thumbsup: even though I don't have the camera I figured it would be a solid investment!


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I gotta say however, I use a homemade holder for my CS6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/m...ocators-handhelds/46290-ram-mount-for-the-cs6


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Where do you guys buy ridgid cameras from? I've been using Mytana and tired of fixing it


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AJ Coleman. (773)728-2400 Ask for Kirk and tell him Ben sent you.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Do they work with a financing company? I'd rather not give him my debit card for a 10k purchase?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure, you have to ask them. I buy a ton from them and (knock on wood) I've never had any issues. 

This is some thread drift but you might also want to look into getting a chase ink reward cards. You'll get a ton of points buying camera.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I always check the interest rate they offer either in house or thru their finance company first. It's just my way of keeping it local


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh something else.....the most common issue with the cameras is getting a retermination done. Sometimes even places AJ can run out of reterm kits. I have an extra reterm kit for the cameras just in case. Better to have and not need then need and not have.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AJ does 20% off list and tax free AND free shipping. That's the standard price from what I've been told. The ridgid cardboard box is stout. I had my full size delivered to me here in cali and no issues. 

The other thing I like is AJ doesn't charge until they have the part in stock and are ready to ship to you. I remember I bought a bunch of cable from the Cable Center. They charged my card that day but since General was backordered, I didn't get my cable till almost 3 months later.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Yuppers. Got the CS6 and absolutely love this monitor. I wouldn't trade this monitor for anything else. The ridgid hq software is fantastic as well. I think the software has the potential to be a bigger selling asset to a company then their phone number if used to the full potential. I gotta say however, I use a homemade holder for my CS6 that isn't commercially available. That allows greater stability and up close viewing which are considered it's only drawbacks. That might make my opinion a little biased. Kirk at AJ Coleman is the one to talk to about it. Best service and price bar none(trust me...I've looked) Here's 2 pics from this morning's jetting job so you can see the image quality.


That looks better than my CS1000!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

My cs1000 just sits most of the time the CS-6 is lighter so I can carry my cs-6 and seesnake and locator in one trip. Also the cs-6 boots up way faster than the cs-1000


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What would the cs6 give you the cs10 can't? Not like the cs10 is heavy or too large


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Had I known that I'd be using Ridgid Connect, I'd probably of bought a CS10 instead of the 1000.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Will said:


> What would the cs6 give you the cs10 can't? Not like the cs10 is heavy or too large


The cs6 is handheld the cs10 and cs 1000 are like actually carrying a monitor.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Will said:


> What would the cs6 give you the cs10 can't? Not like the cs10 is heavy or too large


I didn't get the self leveling camera as I heard too much about their breakdowns. So when showing the customers their video, I simply hold the cs6 and turn the entire monitor as it rotates on the screen. I also rotate the screen for the sunshade to block the sun so sometimes the cs6 is tilted during an inspection. That's the only thing I can think of as I don't have the cs10. 

One advantage to the cs10 I saw to the cs10 was the rca jacks for plugging in a sony dvd recorder. If on the spot dvd recording is more important then that's definitely something to consider.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My self leveling head had to be replaced in the first year. I had lines going through the screen whenever I pushed it. Ridgid did replace it free of charge, but it took a bit of arguing and the reel being sent to Ridgid twice. That was around last fall and the camera has worked fine ever since.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Where do you guys buy ridgid cameras from? I've been using Mytana and tired of fixing it


It's funny you say that Unclog! When I had my previous company come out last fri with the camera, the bossman said that they only have 1 working as the other two were sent off for repairs. Nothin new as we always had head issues with the Mytana's.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sent the pushrod on my Mytana system in again today. 

System is less than 2 years old this is the second time the pushrod has gone down. I beat the **** out of my camera because I use it for free on every call but I know I am not the only one who does that.

I never hear the ridgid guys complain about pushrod life


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How many feet have you inspected on your Mytana's?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

The first Mytana system I owned had 400 feet of pushrod on it. Physically impossible to push more than 200 by hand. Since making that purchase I have always gone with 200 foot rolls. I have 3 and they are probably anywhere from 150-190 a piece because they have each been repaired several times. 

IMO if a line is smaller than 8" and does not have a clean out or manhole closer than every 300 foot that alone is an issue that needs to be addressed. 

I sub contract a lot of work to a company with a crawler unit. Those things are badass I just can't work up the balls to pull the trigger on a 200k system yet


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Sent the pushrod on my Mytana system in again today.
> 
> System is less than 2 years old this is the second time the pushrod has gone down. I beat the **** out of my camera because I use it for free on every call but I know I am not the only one who does that.
> 
> I never hear the ridgid guys complain about pushrod life


FREE? do you just do it for the Helluv it on every call for free. At my last shop we would charge for the camera, but would waive the fee if customer needed repair and signed a repair contract and gave deposit.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

No, I mean how feet of sewer line have you inspected? My mini went of 40k feet before it had any issues. I'm not sure how many feet is on my big camera


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I never kept track of that. Interesting


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> I never kept track of that. Interesting


Wouldn't it be cool if cameras had their own version of an hour meter. :thumbup:

A separate footage counter that only tracked movement, not + \ -. Can't be turned off, can't be reset.

(100' down the line + 100' back) = 200' wear on the unit.

HOWEVER,

It would have to be a module in the reel, not in the monitor's electronics. This way switching monitors would not subvert the system.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That would be great to have. I know some guys out there who have a camera that maybe goes out three times a year while others use it 3-4 times daily. For that reason saying a camera is x amount of years old is almost pointless


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if cameras had their own version of an hour meter. :thumbup:
> 
> A separate footage counter that only tracked movement, not + \ -. Can't be turned off, can't be reset.
> 
> ...


yep thats what Ridgid has. It can only be turned off by switching out the count plus.


----------



## A Fast Plumbing (Nov 6, 2012)

Has anyone here changed out from the basic reel counter on a Ridgid mini reel (200) to the Count plus? I'm curious what I would be spending because I think my reel will be going in for service soon.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yep done that not too long ago. The count plus uses a magnetic counter that is easy to install. Darn expensive though.....almost 600 if I remember right for that little box


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Yep done that not too long ago. The count plus uses a magnetic counter that is easy to install. Darn expensive though.....almost 600 if I remember right for that little box


I'm diggin the fact that the latest seesnakes will already have the upgrade!


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Went to the ridgid road show today and gave the cs6 a good look. I was all set to buy it before I got there and once I saw it I was marginally impressed. I like a lot of cool features & mobility but the picture quality was not what I though it should be for the price. Mybe its me because I'm used to the bright washed out look my CRT monitor has. but even when I looked at the cs10 the monitor had the same issues. Dark,grainy. After several ridgid reps adjusting it, it never really got better. They just kept saying its the best selling monitor on the market. I will say it was really sunny day and the picture was still easy to see but I think I will wait until ridgid is ipad compatible, like the spartan. 

Thanks.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Agree 100% on that and have talked to them about the image quality. My old ridgid toolcase monitor was better quality but it'll definitely get the job done with ease.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if cameras had their own version of an hour meter. :thumbup:
> 
> A separate footage counter that only tracked movement, not + \ -. Can't be turned off, can't be reset.
> 
> ...


Here's my full size camera footage after 6 months. Bought 28 March 2014. Only repair needed was the spring and since using a different skid, haven't damaged the new one at all.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Here's my full size camera footage after 6 months. Bought 28 March 2014. Only repair needed was the spring and since using a different skid, haven't damaged the new one at all.


That don't count we know you hook yours to your dog as a leash.


----------

